# Finding a job as an architect in USA



## Mike Johnson (Nov 4, 2014)

Dear Members,

While searching the internet for architecture jobs in the US, there are some posts comparing cities in the US, but a personal experience from someone who is from the field of Architecture would really mean a lot. 

Could you please tell me your opinion on how easy/difficult it is to find a job (starting salary for beginners, job availability...) in architecture in your city?

Being from Serbia, having a Master's degree in Architecture, around 3 years of experience and speaking English, what could I expect?

Thank you all,

Mike


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I am not an architect and I have not followed the path you are asking about. That said, I think what you first need to do is to identify/select a city/state where you want to live and work. Then you'll want to identify the licensing requirements for that jurisdiction, which will be the biggest hurdle. If/when you think you'll qualify for a license, further schooling and/or internship before licensing ... you have the question of Immigration and obtaining authorization to live/work in the USA. But the first step, IMO, is confirming that you meet the licensing requirement.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you Longford for your opinion. Advice regarding licensing is really helpful, since it differs from places in Europe.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Google gave me this:
National Council of Architectural Registration Boards
www.ncarb.org
but their website seems to be unavailable for the moment due to maintenance.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot EVHB for the link. It is working now.


----------

